# Advanced Open Water Course



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be starting a new Advanced Open Water Course on Monday November 12 at 5:30pm at MBT Divers. We will meet for approximately 30 minutes to schedule our dives for the course. We need to schedule 3 days of diving: Navigation/Search and Recovery, Night Dives, and Boat/Wreck/Deep dives. The cost of the course is $159.00. This includes all books, tuition, administrative and card fees. The only additional cost to course is the boat fee which varies from $90.00-$150.00 depending on where the class decides to go for the boat dive.Call MBT at 455-7702 to reserve your spot in the course now.

Rich


----------

